# How I Run my insulin protocol for maximum results



## NbleSavage (Mar 12, 2016)

Had a few requests, so just sharing out me slin protocol.

Obligatory Disclaimer: insulin can kill you. Dont even consider running it unless you've thoroughly researched it and can run it in a consistent, stable environment in terms of your training and food intake during the active window.

By the numbers...

0400: Wake, breakfast - egg whites, bagel, tea with honey (50 grams protein, 50 grams carbs, 0 fat; 430 calories)
* With breakfast 10 IU Novolog

0500: Train, intraworkout drink - I prefer John Meadow's IntraMD (60 grams carbs, 250 calories)

0630: PWO shake (60 grams protein, 50 grams carbs, 0 fat; 500 calories)
* With PWO shake 10 IUs Novolog

0730: Solid meal - chicken & rice (50 grams protein; 40 grams carbs; 0 fat; 425 calories)

0930: Solid meal - chicken & rice (50 grams protein; 40 grams carbs; 0 fat; 425 calories)

For the remainder of me meals I'm largely protein / fat dominant, and me body peaks with the slin at around the 75 min point & clears around 2.5 hours later.

Using this protocol, I've never gone hypo and have kept fat gain to a minimum. I tend to run slin for 30 days 'on' and then at least 30 days off.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2016)

This really highlights why I get frustrated with every post on insulin turning into a fight about how dangerous it is.

Eating some carbs isn't that hard. It's not rocket surgery.  Your plan is so simple it's perfect.

So long as a person using it follows some basic guidelines it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 12, 2016)

I have an honest question. Why even piss with it unless you're trying to push yourself to the upper 200's? What benefit is there other than packing on mass ASAP?


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I have an honest question. Why even piss with it unless you're trying to push yourself to the upper 200's? What benefit is there other than packing on mass ASAP?



Fair question, Mate. Its the most anabolic hormone your body produces and when managed properly it can get you through plateaus. Key being 'managed properly' of course. The risks most often stated regarding slin are either straight out fabricated (eg. Ye'll get beetus!) or mitigated (going hypo) with just some planning.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> This really highlights why I get frustrated with every post on insulin turning into a fight about how dangerous it is.
> 
> Eating some carbs isn't that hard. It's not rocket surgery.  Your plan is so simple it's perfect.
> 
> So long as a person using it follows some basic guidelines it's not that big of a deal.



Well said! If anything, not posting is more unhealthful cause then guys will give it a try on their own, with nothing to refer back to if needed be etc


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2016)

good thread bro


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 13, 2016)

Good info/read thanks noble , why do you prefer pre and post opposed to just post ? I've been doing my research and reading for over a yr and would it be safe to say for a first time slin cycle a person only run it post wo with a shake then a meal to see how your body reacts to it ?


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 14, 2016)

When run properly and responsibly slin is a great tool in our Arsenal. We just need to be sure we are aware of all of the potential issues and have everything on hand if we find ourselves in a bad place. Thanks Nobel.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 14, 2016)

Great info Savage

I felt like i was doing too much with 10ius post workout only. 

Considering running it again with some hgh


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> Good info/read thanks noble , why do you prefer pre and post opposed to just post ? I've been doing my research and reading for over a yr and would it be safe to say for a first time slin cycle a person only run it post wo with a shake then a meal to see how your body reacts to it ?



I believe the reason most opt to run post workout at first is to remove the training variable from the equation. Pre workout slin implies that you've an understanding of how your body will react to the presence of exogenous insulin at a time when you're burning glycogen stores most readily. Post workout your body is at rest so no need to assume any glycogen burn rate beyond your current level. Be wary though, after intense training of large muscle groups (think legs & back) you're going to be glycogen depleted and can easily go hypo post workout if you run too much too soon. Small doses at first.

IME however, pre workout is just as straightforward as post workout and all about timing your diet & starting slow as you work your way up. Glycogen tabs and Gatorade in the gym bag are a must when running pre workout. The pumps are insane.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2016)

R1rider said:


> Great info Savage
> 
> I felt like i was doing too much with 10ius post workout only.
> 
> Considering running it again with some hgh



Gh and slin pair together very well. Timing the two can be a bit tricky - most will have you pin the GH 30 mins or so ahead of your pre workout slin, or immediately after your workout followed 30 mins later by your post workout slin.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 19, 2016)

Good to know brother

Thank you

might be starting HGH soon


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 27, 2016)

awesome post, I'm Insulin dependent now. I got diabetes as a side effect from a drug that a Dr put me on, I try to use it to my advantage and am grateful that I can spike my levels when I want to and can get as much free Insulin as I like. It took me a few years to come to terms with being diabetic but now I see it as a blessing in disguise in some ways. Becoming Hypoglycemic is a concern for diabetics and bodybuilders alike but if you are smart and carry a bottle of coke and some candy with you then it's really not a problem. I have gone hypo lots of times and still haven't had to stick myself with my glycogen shot but like you said, if you get some muppet who is totally unaware of the dangers of going hypo then yea they would have a big f#$*ing problem.


----------



## Jada (Aug 27, 2016)

Really great post!


----------



## Fsuphisig (Aug 27, 2016)

Nice post; do you see rapid fat gain if you have any fats in the meals with novolog like your first couple


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Nice post; do you see rapid fat gain if you have any fats in the meals with novolog like your first couple



You definitely want to shoot for very low fat during the slin window however don't sweat the small amounts of fat in yer protein powder for example. More often where I've seen blokes fawk up is increasing their carbohydrate intake to match the amount of slin they've decided to run - eg. "I'm going to run 10 IUs of slin so now I have to eat 100 grams of carbs to cover it" - when typically they might only consume 50 grams or less of carbs in their PWO shake. 

I've heard it said like this: match yer slin to yer carbs, not the other way around.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

Great post Savage. Thanks for sharing this with us. Simple and effective.


----------

